# Lupron Equivilent



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,

Could you help,  I have previously got my Lupron shipped from US before a cycle but I havent got time for this cycle (will go to US for retreival etc)

I have searched everywhere and you just dont seem to be able to get Lupron in the UK.  

Is Buserelin the same as Lupron do you know?

Thanks

Kathryn


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kathryn,

Lupron is only available in the US but it belongs to a class of drugs known as gonadorelin analogues. There are various equivalents in the UK and Buserelin is one of these (used as a daily injection or nasal spray), there are also depot injections available  including Zoladex, Prostap and De-capeptyl (these are similar to Lupron and given every 4 weeks).

I'd speak to your clinic/prescriber and ask what they would advise is the best alternative for you.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

